# Cost To Repair This Snowboard



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You should tell your friend that he has to pay for the fix.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

the LRG is an awesome snowboard. its based on forums Grudge model, but it was designed by LRG. but thats a pretty intense fix, it requires delaminateing the base, setting screws epoxying new sections of base, your probably looking at a 100 fix or more


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> the LRG is an awesome snowboard. its based on forums Grudge model, but it was designed by LRG. but thats a pretty intense fix, it requires delaminateing the base, setting screws epoxying new sections of base, your probably looking at a 100 fix or more


Well I could deal with 100, seeing as a new one would still cost more. And if the board is as good as you say it is then its worth it right? Would the board be good as new after the repairs?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

depends on how good the tech is whos fixing it is. I dont know for sure, for all I know a tech will take tell you its better to get a new board. but that stick retails for like 650


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

sounds like your friend is trying to take the best of you.

i say work towards something new.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

post some pics
i will tell you what i would charge


----------



## brown town (Nov 28, 2008)

You can buy that board brand new for $300 at dogfunk or $300 on ebay and if you use the live.com cashback you can get it off of ebay for $210 all said and done(depending on shipping).


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like you might be better off buying a new board. Used boards can have damage you might not spot right away. I prefer not to take any chances. If your friend takes it to a shop and gets it repaired, then you might consider it, if the price is right. Personally, I'd go with another board, but that is without seeing pics.


----------



## boarder dude (Dec 20, 2016)

i have a one 156 board it was my dads old board but i have been using it and it a good board but i need it sharpend and a couple gashes filled in or the whole base redone. how much would it cost


----------

